# Breather hoses 225



## Harps316 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi all

Having read someone's three pings of death I decided to get my cars sump and strainer off as part of the oil change from my mechanic friend. Anyway, he said that the breather hoses had begun to perish and I needed new ones. I'm not particular mechanically minded, more of a driver. Can anyone recommend some decent breather hoses please ?

Thank you

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Depends which ones require replacing, this post may help.
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=210189
Hoggy.


----------



## Harps316 (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks Hoggy,

I was shown a tear in one of the pipes and the other was as stiff as a choc muffin. At least both need replacing but im not exactly sure what they are apart from breather pipes. Can anyone advise on a silicone replacement kit for the aforementioned please?

Any help would be fantastic

Harps


----------



## Jonna85 (Jul 4, 2014)

What engine have you got? APX or BAM?

I've just replaced your 'soft as muffin' hose with one of these:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151016903669? ... EBIDX%3AIT

Be warned though! when I removed this Hose from the TIP end it tore a hole in the side of it as this had also perished [smiley=bigcry.gif]. So you may want to be proactive and have a nice new Silicon TIP at the ready.


----------



## Harps316 (Jul 22, 2015)

Its the BAM engine
thanks


----------



## Harps316 (Jul 22, 2015)

I've just had a Badger5 tip installed. My mechanic was the one who spotted the doggy pipes


----------



## Jonna85 (Jul 4, 2014)

Harps316 said:


> I've just had a Badger5 tip installed. My mechanic was the one who spotted the doggy pipes


Well done, I unfortunately I got stung and had my car off the road for a few days.

I've also bought the other pipe in your picture (think its the same one):-
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151586997513? ... EBIDX%3AIT

I have this ready to fit over the weekend but I've also bought a new PCV valve and plastic crank breather to go with it.


----------



## Harps316 (Jul 22, 2015)

Uve identified the one with the tear as the turbo intake breather hose. Anyone have any idea what the other one is please????

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Harps316 (Jul 22, 2015)

Anyone at all?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

I Think I'm "3 pings of death" man..which it could have been  , fortunately it seems, after reading the sump and oil pickup scroll of life, the mummy returns.



Harps316 said:


> Anyone at all?


Looks like Jonna posted it above or this/same thing..
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GOLF-MK4-LEON ... 1264443377

I think its the lower cranckcase breather pipe which leads into this one :

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-S3-TT-SE ... 1586997513

mine is a BAM also.

Your muffin hose I think is the main cruddy engine blow by gas/oil vapour supply into the air intake as replaced by Jonna85.
It goes muffiny cos of all the goo, acid , oily vapour that passes thru it over time.
If your doing this stuff yourself get a selection of jubilee clips.
The original audi ones are 1 use only.
Take them off and you cant use them again..even if you bought audi/vag clips, you need a special tool to put them on.

The hose with the tear is I think going into the joining of the 2 engine "blow off the crappy vapour hoses " one from the cyl head and one from the crankcase,that lead into the valve that supplies the muffin hose.

I dont know what its called exactly or part number .

Somebody did a part no catalog for nearly everything on site here.. Im not sure where the link is, maybe in the knowledge base.


----------



## Harps316 (Jul 22, 2015)

Any ideas on exact names of these pipes that I need? I don't want to buy on a hunch. Any help would be greatly appreciated

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

Harps316 said:


> Any ideas on exact names of these pipes that I need? I don't want to buy on a hunch. Any help would be greatly appreciated
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


They are called crankcase breather hoses, as two people have already linked you to them, the long, stretched out one is for the 180 TT, the small compact one is for the 225.


----------



## Harps316 (Jul 22, 2015)

Brilliant. Thanks. It sounded like people may have been uncertain about the names. Thanks for the info. 
Much appreciated.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

Harps316 said:


> Brilliant. Thanks. It sounded like people may have been uncertain about the names. Thanks for the info.
> Much appreciated.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


No problem, btw if you have a 225, you can build it out of cheap hose and a T piece connector. I got all of this from autozone for about $15. Never had a problem with it


----------



## oz_p (Feb 7, 2011)

I sthe one which has a tear, a single hose or a 3 way that goes to the top of the engine?

I've replaced/pulled apart most of the upper ones, links below may help you diagnose which one it is.

http://i739.photobucket.com/albums/xx33 ... ther-1.jpg

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=300156


----------



## Hacksawcats (Jan 16, 2020)

I know this has been done to death, but I'm still not clear: So from what I can tell, there are two breather systems: one for the crank casing and one from the TIP? Does the Haynes manual show you how to check and replace them or is there a walk through that gives step by step instructions?
Many thanks for your patience. PS I'm new to DIY, but keen to give it a try.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, There is a nest of hoses beneath the inlet manifold which connects to the crankcase & includes the PCV valve. These hoses connect to the camcover breather hose which then connect to the TIP via the Puck NRV valve.
















Hoggy.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

There's a whole bunch of options on n the breather hoses and various bits that go wrong and preventative maintenance you can consider.

This is usually the first assembly to attack


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Then other hoses can go soft and tear 

















Then you've got the crank case breather that goes to the PRV










Cloud9 customs do a billet crank adapter you can the get other hoses to connect to it. 

















Sample of what you could do.


----------



## DC240S (Sep 24, 2014)

Thats a great post Wak - thanks!


----------



## Hacksawcats (Jan 16, 2020)

Thanks Wak, wow that certainly is food for thought. Would you recommend keeping the existing plumbing or taking the whole lot out and fitting an oil catch can?

Many Thanks


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Hacksawcats said:


> Thanks Wak, wow that certainly is food for thought. Would you recommend keeping the existing plumbing or taking the whole lot out and fitting an oil catch can?
> 
> Many Thanks


Ok, so if you were an APX then you have straight feed to the Brake Booster. 
Taking out the breather plumbing makes a BAM into APX Stylee.

I see it that the breather system is meant to help recover brake boost vacuum quicker so that is a good thing to retain even if its a bit more complex but as you see it needs a few more robust bits. 
However APX do work fine as they are so its your call, I've gone the keep and upgrade route as I believe it was done to improve brake booster vacuum recovery.

Crank Breather and pipework is also plastic and gets brittle and will fail so best to upgrade all that to more robust parts.

Catch can doesnt replace all of it but Is a good thing to have as any reduction of Oil into the intake air will help the ignition as oil in combustion reduces octane slightly so you'll get a cleaner burn. 
What you must do however is keep the PRV (puck valve) in circuit as the last item going into the TIP. Catch can be before that.


----------



## tt92103 (Jun 4, 2015)

Can you correct me if I'm wrong, but in the "breather plumbing" there is a one-way air valve for the brake booster. So if you delete this part, you are reducing the reliability of the brake system? There is a second one-way valve next to the brake booster. If you delete the one-way valve under the IM you now have vacuum and boost pressure in the hoses going to the brake booster??


----------



## davebowk (Aug 16, 2019)

tt92103 said:


> Can you correct me if I'm wrong, but in the "breather plumbing" there is a one-way air valve for the brake booster. So if you delete this part, you are reducing the reliability of the brake system? There is a second one-way valve next to the brake booster. If you delete the one-way valve under the IM you now have vacuum and boost pressure in the hoses going to the brake booster??


Yes, that's why it's better to keep every thing standard but replace/upgrade the parts.


----------



## Hacksawcats (Jan 16, 2020)

Many thanks for all the replies. I think I'll stick with the basics for now and inspect the pipes/hoses etc. and renew as necessary


----------



## JoeKan (Mar 10, 2019)

Would adding a Catch Can to the current APX system make the renewed hoses last longer by removing the blow-by oil out of the hoses? Would it help remove the blow-by oil out of the TIP so it would not collect inside the intercoolers or the bottom air feed hoses?


----------



## Hacksawcats (Jan 16, 2020)

Wak said:


> Hacksawcats said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Wak, wow that certainly is food for thought. Would you recommend keeping the existing plumbing or taking the whole lot out and fitting an oil catch can?
> ...


Thanks for the advice, but I'm on a BVR engine, if that makes a difference??

Cheers


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

tt92103 said:


> Can you correct me if I'm wrong, but in the "breather plumbing" there is a one-way air valve for the brake booster. So if you delete this part, you are reducing the reliability of the brake system? There is a second one-way valve next to the brake booster. If you delete the one-way valve under the IM you now have vacuum and boost pressure in the hoses going to the brake booster??


There should never ever be boost getting to the brake booster ! 
The inlet pipe is purely a tight push fit, if boost ever gets there then it would probably blow the pipe connection clean out and you'll lose servo assistance anyway from boost and or pipe coming out.

Must retain the check valve and as it's been brought up, a good service check to make is fiddly but remove the strut brace and look behind the firewall heat shield.

Undo the heat wrap over the check valve and examine the nylon pipe either side of the check valve. 
In the last year I've had 2 TTs leaking because the heat shrunk nylon pipes have split on their connection to the check valve.


----------



## Dieseljuice (Oct 5, 2015)

Not sure if this helps but I did breather pipes on AUQ 1.8T engine.

Bought pipes from Amazon https://www.amazon.co.uk/s?k=audi+tt+br ... _ss_i_1_12

and my experience of fitting is here...https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1937621


----------



## Amulet banana (Nov 12, 2018)

I had the pipe split on my brake booster circuit, I had this happen I track at donnington, its not a great feeling loosing all the servo assistance just as your coming up to a bend [smiley=bigcry.gif]

You can't buy the genuine replacement pipe any more, or I couldn't anyway, not for a BAM at least, the parts department ordered me the wrong part, I didn't fit it for ages and when I found out it was wrong they wouldn't return it so I ended up making it work.

I'd also like to mention I ordered the breather system hard pipe repair kits over a month ago with TPS and still no sign of them. They mentioned they where on back order but I've still not seen them.


----------



## NtG (Jan 2, 2018)

it was time to sort out mine as most of breather hoses needed replacement.

what's your comment on this solution?
red tick: basically...deleted
green tick: new solution

Left green tick fits direct to intake manifold and bypasses/deletes the left two red ticks.
right green tick replaces the few hoses and the suction jet pump.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Isn't this just a pcv delete?

I don't understand the green tick at all? You just block off the 6mm nipple under the centre of the inlet manifold and run 1 4 mm to fpr
Run 1 4mm to dv
Junk the n249
The side pipe directly to brake servo
Run 19mm ID pipe from oil filter housing to join cam cover vent and go to 1litre baffled catch can then to puck and TIP.


----------

